# A good week off



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Took the first week off. Called in lots of birds and connected on some.

Scarlet's first morning Jake with a 4 1/2 inch beard nubs for spurs and 21 lbs. This bird was a strutter and by his missing breast feathers, he was breading.










I connected the next morning. Was battling with a hen then she quieted down, I thought the game was over. I waited and she moved my way and began softly talking again, so I imitated her. She brought my frist double beard within 15 yards and I took him. Stats are 24 lbs,10 1/4 and 8 1/8 beards, 1 1/4 spur and a 1 1/8 busted spur.










Saturday I called this one in for my friend, 9 1/2" beard and 1 1/8 spurs. His fist bird and he's hooked.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Looks like you spent your week off wisely! Nice job!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

congrats, sounds like some time well spent


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

WAY2GO, FP.

You really made good use of your time off. I enjoy the stategies, setups and calling for others as much or more than for myself nowadays. 

Natty B.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice work FP-Congrats!


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Nice work. Congrats on the double beard!

Mike


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great birs, still waiting for my double beard.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Nice birds! Really nice double!


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Nice going John and Scarlett. Did you ever get Randy a bird or is he still hunting?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations on a great week John! That double bearded bird is a real trophy.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you guys  

Natty, you aren't kidding about doing good with time, since Wed, Thurs and Fri it rained so I got my car back together  Then hunted on the weekend.

HF43, it didn't come together for Randy yet, maybe this weekend. I may go out with my nephew also.

November Sunrise, thank you. I've never seen a multi bearded bird around here till now  I had dinner with Farmer Dave the other night and told him I still talk to once in a while.

Oh, and happy birthday to me, today I'm 23  

for the second time :chillin:


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Good week indeed, way to go.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> November Sunrise, thank you. I've never seen a multi bearded bird around here till now  I had dinner with Farmer Dave the other night and told him I still talk to once in a while.
> 
> Oh, and happy birthday to me, today I'm 23
> 
> for the second time :chillin:


I've never seen a double bearded one either. 

The 7th edition CBM Big Game Record Book (entries through March 31, 2005) only has five multi bearded turkeys in Jackson County that would score higher than yours. Your bird is one of the biggest multi bearded turkeys ever killed in Jackson County - very impressive.

Happy birthday!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice going Freepop!!!!!


Thanks for sharing the pics and story!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey John, does it never end. Great job Scarlett and John did okay too. lol It is really nice to see you guys in action.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Not a good week off.That was a fantastic week off!! Congrats to all and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Way to go, Freep!!! What a great way to start off the warm season!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Way to go John and Scarlett!!! Now that's a way to spend the week off!


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, good luck out in your area I guess. I couldn't get any in range for my kids. Well we did get 3 longbeards in range but my daughter couldn't get a clear shot before they spooked on us. You should have brought it over I would have loved to check it out! Congratulations to all of you!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great job on some real nice birds!! Congrats to all !!!

-Bob


----------

